
Update your iPhone Your iPhone can get hacked just by opening JPEG image - ridobok
https://www.facebook.com/AndroidMalware/photos/a.899684773388358.1073741828.898235870199915/1232437960113036/?type=3&theater
======
mtmail
Please submit the primary source of the news, in this case
[http://thehackernews.com/2016/10/how-to-hack-
iphone.html](http://thehackernews.com/2016/10/how-to-hack-iphone.html), not a
facebook photo. I'm writing this because all 9 of your submissions so far have
been facebook photos.

